# Who was the trader with a wall stack of detailing brushes?



## Schizophonic

Sorry I want to contact the trader with a product I bought but I forget who they were exactly.

They had a large selection of multicoloured detailing brushes is what I remember from their stand. 

Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER

cleanandshiny maybe ?


----------



## noddy r32

Yes it was clean and shiny :thumb:


----------

